# Pin sizes for specific site injections???



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

What size pins are best for different muscle site injections? (test)

pin size for glutes?

pin size for forearms?

Delts?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2014)

i use a 25 x1 but soon will look into slin pins


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quads and glutes I like 25ga X 1-1/2".  Forearms?  Never tried and no plans too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2014)

23 for quads and glutes. Inch and a half.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay thanks. Yeah I met a pro bodybuilder at my old gym who injects into his forearms all the time and swore it stimulated more growth (they were huge). And I'm aware of the controversy on site injections and localized growth, I figured I'll never know if I don't try it. Tricky, but possible..probably use smaller pin and smoother amount of oil?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

Or just pass altogether of course


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2014)

21.1 1/2.for glutes, 23g 1 inch for delts and tri's


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 3, 2014)

25x1" on anything over a cc... slin in delts for a cc


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2014)

25G 1 1/2" for glutes, 25G 1" for quads. Forearms, really?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 3, 2014)

25g x 1" for quads here.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 3, 2014)

23 1" for glute, quad, and VG.  Never heard of anyone injecting their forearm but if you are not pinning your ventro glute its a must add site IMO.


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 3, 2014)

I use 25g 1" for all sites. And a 31g 5/16" for sub q shots.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 4, 2014)

I see most of you guys use 25 g, do you find it too hard to push that oil through??
I use a 22g 1 1/2"


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 4, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I see most of you guys use 25 g, do you find it too hard to push that oil through??
> I use a 22g 1 1/2"



23g is better then a 22, I don't use 25g with 1.5 only the shorter pins.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 4, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I see most of you guys use 25 g, do you find it too hard to push that oil through??
> I use a 22g 1 1/2"



Its def tougher, I use it to keep scar tissue down. Warm up the oil good and it's like butter. 

I would use the 25gx1 1/2 for every site. Pecs, glutes,delts, quads and VG. Just pecs I would leave about 1/4" still visible.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 4, 2014)

25 x 1 for quads and pecs.  Slin for delt or the 25 x 1.   I don't stick anything in my ass...except for female fingers occasionally.


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 4, 2014)

I use a 29 gauge 1/2 inch for my delts and quads.  I am fairly lean though in those areas so I don't need to go deep.  I am also on a TRT dose of 1/2ml per week.  However for most guys, a 25g 1inch is fine for most areas.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I see most of you guys use 25 g, do you find it too hard to push that oil through??
> I use a 22g 1 1/2"





JOMO said:


> Warm up the oil good and it's like butter.



Yep, warming the oil goes a long way towards making the 25ga work.
From what I've read, 25ga and 27ga are actually the same ID, it's only the wall thickness that differs.
Meaning, the flow will be the same but the 25ga will be a little more durable.


----------



## bronco (Feb 4, 2014)

Always used 25g for each site myself. Forearms would be a little veiny for me, but if i did do them i would probably use a slin pin


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I see most of you guys use 25 g, do you find it too hard to push that oil through??
> I use a 22g 1 1/2"



My Doc first gave me a 21Gs, that was a lawn dart! Nice to draw with but jabbing that in your glutes by yourself, never again.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Never used anything but 22x1.5...
Out of curiosity, how are you warming the gear?? Load it up in the syringe and microwave it?? How long??
Everytime of shot in the quad, I hit a fuggin nerve!!! Not the best feeling, actually.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> Never used anything but 22x1.5...
> Out of curiosity, how are you warming the gear?? Load it up in the syringe and microwave it?? How long??
> Everytime of shot in the quad, I hit a fuggin nerve!!! Not the best feeling, actually.



I would t out the plastic syringe in a microwave. Either out the syringe or vial under hot water (be careful not to let the water contaminate the gear) or put the vial of gear in a hot water bath before drawing the oil.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 18, 2014)

23gx1 for my glutes,quads,and delts.   On glutes and quads I just push into the skin a little more.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I would t out the plastic syringe in a microwave. Either out the syringe or vial under hot water (be careful not to let the water contaminate the gear) or put the vial of gear in a hot water bath before drawing the oil.



So you're just warming it up slightly, then?
May have to give it a try. 
I've tried to pin through a 25 ga but it took an eternity to get that oil through.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 18, 2014)

I've used the water tech for a while till I bought a heating pad. Just roll the vial up in the pad and let it sit for a few min. Better than putting the syringe under hot/warm water technique.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> So you're just warming it up slightly, then?
> May have to give it a try.
> I've tried to pin through a 25 ga but it took an eternity to get that oil through.



Yes, you obviously don't want it piping hot when you go to inject it. Either draw the gear in a syringe and let hot water run over the barrel portion only or heat the vial itself in a pot of hot water before drawing. You simply want to heat it enough to lower the viscosity and get it to flow easier.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

You can be like Mag and put a fukking 23ga lawndart in your bicept. Hes a big fan of slin pins now lol.

I use 23ga x1 on glutes. 25ga x1 on delts, quads, and pecs. Slin pin for Bis and yet to be traps and mah latz (shout out to that douches name I cant remember)


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 18, 2014)

25x 1.5  for ventro and glute. 1inch for everything else.  Never done forearms.  Id be afraid I wouldn't be able to unzip my fly to pee the next day.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

Forearms and calves would be nutz. Of course the 1st pin soreness will be enuf to scare anyone away from trying it again lol. If I had to pick one...it would be calves. There's just too many veins in the forearm to think I wouldn't hit one. Youve got big balls to do that Ill say!!


----------



## afreakyone (May 7, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> Never used anything but 22x1.5...
> Out of curiosity, how are you warming the gear?? Load it up in the syringe and microwave it?? How long??
> Everytime of shot in the quad, I hit a fuggin nerve!!! Not the best feeling, actually.


Do you have a Keurig?  I run the hot water through it into a coffee cup then pour abour halve out so water doesn't get to the vial top. Let it sit for a few min. Then u should be good to go.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 12, 2014)

Does everyone warm up their gear?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> Never used anything but 22x1.5...
> Out of curiosity, how are you warming the gear?? Load it up in the syringe and microwave it?? How long??
> Everytime of shot in the quad, I hit a fuggin nerve!!! Not the best feeling, actually.



Stop using a whale harpoon and maybe you will miss the nerves. 22 to draw maybe. 25 to shoot.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2014)

Ive been pinning my TNE with slin pins. Sneak em in anywhere


----------



## TriniJuice (May 12, 2014)

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------

